# kosciuzsko pale ale taste-a-like



## fletcher (17/1/13)

hey guys,

just wanna know what the specific hops used in the kosciuzsko pale ale are if anyone knows? i've searched and seen POR and Galaxy, wanna know if that sounds about right and if anyone has had a shot at trying to make a clone rip off of it or have a go at writing a recipe and process.

thinking POR at 60 and galaxy again at 20, possibly flame out also, but have no idea on grain types (pale ale malt ~80% and what else?) and IBUs etc...any help would be appreciated.

i BIAB and would probably look to do about a 20L batch if that helps any suggestions.

thanks


----------



## sp0rk (17/1/13)

A recipe would be great,
All my megaswill drinking mates think that kosciuzsko pale ale is the only pale ale that is drinkable, so I'd like to be able to put something on tap that they'll actually drink


----------



## hsb (17/1/13)

I don't have any inside track on a recipe but the stuff I've had on tap seemed fairly thin bodied for an APA, so I'd wager there's some dextrose or something similar in there? Not much in the way of crystal, and all adding up to relatively low IBUs for balance?

Good luck.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/1/13)

Search dug this thread up with somebody's suggested recipe in it: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/55525-koziosko-pale-ale/ No feedback on how similar it turned out though

edit: if i were to brew the above recipe I'd probably piss some or all of the crystal off and sub it with wheat.


----------



## fletcher (17/1/13)

70% Pale Ale Malt
15% Munich 1
15% (more maybe?) Wheat Malt

15g Pride of Ringwood @ 60mins
20g Galaxy @ 10mins
20g Galaxy @ 0 mins

mash in at 65 maybe? thinking just single infusion

yeast ideas?

ferment at 18C?

any edits welcome.

thanks Liam mate.


----------



## GalBrew (17/1/13)

I would also dry hop with galaxy around 1g/l. Maybe drop the Munich down to 10%. Either way it should taste alright.


----------



## Hippy (17/1/13)

Try wyeast 1272 or US-05 if your going dry.


----------



## fletcher (17/1/13)

thanks guys, I'll drop the Munich down and use 1272 and post results when I get around to it. might make it the next one i do (so bloody addictive now I've started biab!)


----------



## sp0rk (17/1/13)

I might order the grain/hops for this one tomorrow too
Are you just doing 60 minute mash and 60 minute boil, fletcher?


----------



## fletcher (17/1/13)

sp0rk said:


> I might order the grain/hops for this one tomorrow too
> Are you just doing 60 minute mash and 60 minute boil, fletcher?


yeah mate, keep it simple for now (i'm still new to biab so i don't know toooo much about all the timing details). i'll pop stuff into brewmate now and post it to see what people reckon in a few mins.


----------



## yum beer (17/1/13)

I'd get rid of the POR and use Super Alpha for bittering, much smoother.
From recent brews I would think Super and Galaxy are your hops of choice.
Also maybe a small dex addition to dry it out a bit.


----------



## fletcher (17/1/13)

Koszshzsizusko Rip Off Ale
Australian Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 20.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.000
Total Hops (g): 32.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.94 %
Colour (SRM): 4.7 (EBC): 9.2
Bitterness (IBU): 30.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (75%)
0.400 kg Munich I (10%)
0.400 kg Torrified Wheat Malt (10%)
0.200 kg Dextrose (5%)

Hop Bill
----------------
12.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Aroma) (0.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


any suggestions welcome EDIT: i'll check out super alpha when i go pick up the grains. thanks for the idea yum mate. you reckon it's the one they use?


----------



## Hippy (17/1/13)

Galaxy hops have around 11% + AA. About the same as super alpha. Why not just use galaxy for bittering as well?


----------



## yum beer (17/1/13)

I cant be sure, been a while since I had a Kozi but it didnt seem to have that dirty taste I normally get from POR.
Have used the Alpha and Galaxy recently in a lager that was very Koziosko-ish....


----------



## yum beer (17/1/13)

Hippy said:


> Galaxy hops have around 11% + AA. About the same as super alpha. Why not just use galaxy for bittering as well?


Because thats not gonna work for the beer he wants to make.
Galaxy can be used for bittering but will give a different result, I dont like Galaxy as a bittering hop personally


----------



## carniebrew (17/1/13)

You're not gonna taste 12 grams of PoR hops in a 60 minute boil are you? If you want PoR in the flavour, add some late as well.


----------



## fletcher (17/1/13)

carniebrew said:


> You're not gonna taste 12 grams of PoR hops in a 60 minute boil are you? If you want PoR in the flavour, add some late as well.


was gonna trade them out for super alpha from yumbeer's recommendation. increase the 60 mins and lessen the 10 mins?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/1/13)

Don't listen to carniebrew


----------



## carniebrew (17/1/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Don't listen to carniebrew


Not a lot of value in that comment. Which bit don't you agree with, that PoR as a 60 minute bittering addition won't add flavour, or that you shouldn't add any PoR for flavour?


----------



## GalBrew (17/1/13)

Yeah, don't flavor with PoR if you want it to taste anything remotely close.....


----------



## bum (17/1/13)

carniebrew said:


> You're not gonna taste 12 grams of PoR hops in a 60 minute boil are you? If you want PoR in the flavour, add some late as well.


So the only difference between one hop and another at 60 min is the alpha acids imparted by weight?

Brew more.

That goes for everyone - BREW MORE!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/1/13)

Both carniebrew, more so the latter.


----------



## carniebrew (17/1/13)

fletcher said:


> was gonna trade them out for super alpha from yumbeer's recommendation. increase the 60 mins and lessen the 10 mins?


Do you want Pride of Ringwood to make any real contribution to the flavour? If not, keep it as the bittering hop or sub it for whatever you prefer. If you do want some PoR aroma/flavour, add some late.


----------



## bum (17/1/13)

GalBrew said:


> Yeah, don't flavor with PoR if you want it to taste anything remotely close.....


Define "remotely". I'm not about to tell people it's a hop I love but the times I've had this beer it always pissed me off that it is pretty much at the easy-going end of the standard Australia pub-fare with a little fruitness on top. POR could totally make a comparable beer.

[EDIT: cannot spell the name of country in which I was born]


----------



## sp0rk (26/1/13)

Hey fletcher, how did this end up going?
I didn't get round to ordering any grain lately, and I'm still thinking about making this when i do


----------



## fletcher (26/1/13)

hey mate, am hoping to do this this coming weekend if not the next. I'll happily PM you when I do if you're keen


----------



## IraMembrit (26/1/13)

Interested to taste the flavor of the dish comes out by the recipe.


----------



## fletcher (26/1/13)

soon as I put this down I'll let you know. obviously wont be able to give a proper taste til it's about to be bottled etc so up to you guys. either or, ill update this post once I've put it down and then update regularly on here and my blog once I've started the ferment. www.sexyfuntimebrewing.weebly.com


----------



## black_labb (26/1/13)

Meow


----------



## fletcher (26/1/13)

black_labb said:


> Meow


I agree


----------



## GalBrew (27/1/13)

bum said:


> Define "remotely". I'm not about to tell people it's a hop I love but the times I've had this beer it always pissed me off that it is pretty much at the easy-going end of the standard Australia pub-fare with a little fruitness on top. POR could totally make a comparable beer.
> 
> [EDIT: cannot spell the name of country in which I was born]


All I'm saying is that when I drink this beer PoR is not what comes to mind. Not ragging on PoR, I use it now and then but not in this beer.


----------



## fletcher (27/1/13)

yeah at yumbeer's recommendation I'm gonna change the POR to Super Alpha and see how I go from there. should be able to try and get a small experiment batch of this brewed this coming weekend.


----------



## Oakers (27/1/13)

I made the following recipe about a month ago. I didn't realise i'd made a pretty good Kosciuzsko Pale Ale clone until I tried one while i was out a week ago. This recipe is based on what I had on hand but i reckon it's ended up being a pretty close clone. It's very drinkable...in fact it's nearly all gone so I reckon I'll make another soon. I BIAB and no-chill.


Ale Maris Otter 0.9kg
Ale Malt 4kg

Pride of Ringwood (9.7%AA) 25g @45
Summer Saaz (6.3%AA) 25g @15
Galaxy (14.1%AA) 12g @Dry hop

US-05
EBC 11, IBU 35
Vol = 23L


----------



## citizensnips (28/1/13)

I wouldn't be adding POR for flavour either, stick with galaxy or super alpha.


----------



## sp0rk (28/1/13)

I might make mine with the POR still in
all my mates that drink Kosciusko PA are TED/Carlton Dry drinkers, so they won't even notice the difference
I'll probably store the keg warm outside of the fridge between drinking sessions for that authentic megaswill taste


----------



## sp0rk (28/1/13)

One of my mates said the other day "Kosciuszko PA doesn't have that nasty aftertaste that all the other craft beers have"
My reply? "That's called flavour, dude"


----------



## Rurik (28/1/13)

I had this at a beer night with Chuck Hann fresh from the brewery. Given what he said when he introduced it and drinking it fresh and unfiltered. I would try 100% Aust Pils malt (BB?), bitter it to 20ibus with PoR, finished with Galaxy. For yeast I would try a Kolsch yeast as he was pushing it as a Euro Ale at the dinner.


----------



## fletcher (29/1/13)

i'm gonna attempt it hopefully this weekend, and i'll sub out the ale malt for pilsner. you don't think munich or wheat is in there at all? i'm quite new to homebrewing so can't exactly match tastes with names (of malts, yeasts, all hops) just yet.

the recipe i'm gonna use at this stage is the one on the previous page, subbing the POR with Super Alpha, and potentially the ale malt with Marris Otter or Pilsner. i don't _really_ care if it's not _exact_; just keen to try it, so might just give it a bash and make improvements on it in future batches.


----------



## chunckious (29/1/13)

fletcher said:


> i'm gonna attempt it hopefully this weekend, and i'll sub out the ale malt for pilsner. you don't think munich or wheat is in there at all? i'm quite new to homebrewing so can't exactly match tastes with names (of malts, yeasts, all hops) just yet.
> 
> the recipe i'm gonna use at this stage is the one on the previous page, subbing the POR with Super Alpha, and potentially the ale malt with Marris Otter or Pilsner. i don't _really_ care if it's not _exact_; just keen to try it, so might just give it a bash and make improvements on it in future batches.


That's it Fletch.....even if it's not exact it's still going to make tasty fresh beer.


----------



## fletcher (13/5/13)

still haven't got around to making this one, even though i've made a lot of others since january. anyone had a shot? sp0rk maybe? sing out if so and let me know the recipe you tried as i'd be interested to know how it went 

might get back on the case after my next brew is down, and will probably try with some other bittering hop.


----------



## sp0rk (14/5/13)

Oops, sorry forgot to come back and relay my results
Not really like KPA at all, but still quite a nice beer that's easily chuggable
all my megaswilling mates reckon it's the best thing I've ever made
kinda has a hint of honey like sweetness at the end

Also, i only used PoR, couldn't get my hands on super alpha


----------

